# Tommy hit me Hard!



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*#14 -Tommy hit me Hard!*

PV1191-aka- Tommy decided to blow me up with a gorgeous Lotus
table lighter which is a piece of art in its self, an awesome Xikar MTX multi-purpose scissors/tool and a super selecion of smokes which he knows I am a 
big LGC fan!! Thank you Tommy, I appreciate the gifts Not sure what
the #14 means on the note but it couldn't be good:baffled:


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Damn that's a great hit!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

WoW that's one heck of a hit. Way to go Tommy.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 3, 2008)

That's awesome. Nice hit!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

that's a nice lookin smack right there!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice hit...


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

WOW, that is an awesome HIT! I was admiring that Lotus lighter just the other day at a B&M.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow...that's a regular survival kit!


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

beautiful hit...taking down the man who has hit me quite hard...i;m a fan!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

fantastic array of bombing there!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice hit!!!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

That lighter is beautiful!!


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Everything you need in one little bomb! Very nice.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Way to go Tommy! Great hit!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice bomb and a deserving victim!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Big fan of table lighters and that is a very fine example... Very nice hit to a deserving BOTL..


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Very nice hit! That lighter looks quite nice!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

what a BOMB nice hit and great guy too hit...


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Very nice hit


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Damn David. That's a hit that arrives!! Nice Lighter and siser but those Serie "R" looks awesome!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great work Tommy!!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Great hit!!! 

I'm diggin that lighter!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sweet freaking lighter! I have seen those in action and it will take care of those large gauge Nubs easy


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

No one more deserving than you David!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice hit! I have the same lighter, it's sweet!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

B-U-T-FUL hit on a deserving Brother.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

David,

I was thinking you might need a few accessories in the near future so I threw those in with the smokes. 

Enjoy

Tommy


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Now that's a very nice smack for sure--and like evryone else has already stated--I like the lighter too-- UT OH!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Its nice to see someone stand up to David ,great pick-up and great send out Tommy!!!!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

I like that he gets hit with some creative stuff.. It's pretty cool.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

WTG Tommy!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow awesome hit


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice, very generous.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Incredible hit! Great looking lighter!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice Tommy!!!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

that's a pretty nice bomb right there


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You got what you deserve


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

Good job Tommy!!!! You hit a truly deserving Brother.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Smokinj gettinghis due?


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Great hit for sure


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome hit!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Oxman said:


> Everything you need in one little bomb! Very nice.


Not quite. I would have included some sort of adult beverage but he was just bombed with some Havana Club. There is no way I could top that!


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

That is VERY nice.. I think its about time for someone to go down under fire of Cigar Command soon...
Scott


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome hit, Tommy.

David - step up and take your medicine...


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

That is one schweet lighter - very nice hit Tommy!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

great hit,like the lighter


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great hit Tommy


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Now this hits gotta hurt. wtg Tommy.


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

OUTstanding! Congratulations on receiving that treasure.

Enjoy those smokes,
Don


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Damn that is nice i like that lighter


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

Love that lighter. Great hit Tommy, you could not have picked a more deserving BOTL than David to hit with this sweet bomb.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

That MTX looks sweet... I still need to upgrade my cutter... damn I should have saved my allowance this week..


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

That is a great hit.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

its about time he gets a taste of his own medicine. Tommy, great job hittin a true BOTL


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thats a sweet lighter! Great Hit Tommy!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

Damn , that's a great hit ....


----------

